# PartsTrain



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Dose anyone know about or have ordered from Parts Train, do they sale a good product or what do you know about them?

-Also dose anyone know where I can find dumb little parts like new defrost vent covers, air covers, High/Low air nob, and dumb little parts like that or is that basically just junk yard stuff?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

If you've got a truck, try this site.... http://www.lmctruck.com/ . You can order a parts catalog specific to your vehicle.


----------

